# Sony und Epic gemeinsame Sache 250 Mio. Deal



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Juli 2020)

Sony Corporation und Epic Games, geben  ihrer bereits guten zusammen arbeit einen weiteren anschupser Sony investiert 250 Millionen und hält dadurch eine Minderheitsbeteiligung an Epic.
Man wolle dadurch die Technik vorantreiben da beide unternehmen eine gemeinsame Vision haben.

Genaueres lässt sich aus der Originalen Quelle Entnehmen:

Sony invests $250 million in Fortnite maker Epic Games | VentureBeat

Persönliche Meinung von mir:

So langsam ergibt es auch immer mehr sinn weshalb Epic so sehr Sonys PS5 in den Himmel lobt und weshalb man soviel (Schleich Werbung) lobende Worte für die Sony Konsole fand....


----------



## Xzellenz (9. Juli 2020)

Die viel wichtigere Frage ist, ob sich das negativ oder positiv auf den Konsumenten auswirkt. Im Übrigen ist MS genauso.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. Juli 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Die viel wichtigere Frage ist, ob sich das negativ oder positiv auf den Konsumenten auswirkt. Im Übrigen ist MS genauso.



Wüsste nicht was sich groß ändern soll wenn Sony ein Spiel exklusiv haben will wird dies eben so gemacht war doch schon so siehe zb days gone...und ob Ms nicht viel anders ist hat hier absolut nichts zur Sache es geht einfach darum daß man nun ganz genau erkennt weshalb es so ein liebes dechtel mächtel gab um sonys ps5 jeder halbwegs normale User merkte daß da mehr dahinter steckt was nun ja offensichtlich der Fall ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juli 2020)

klingt danach, dass demnächst mehr PS "Exclusivtitel" auf den PC kommen


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. Juli 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> klingt danach, dass demnächst mehr PS "Exclusivtitel" auf den PC kommen



Also das wäre doch eine willkommene Sache


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> klingt danach, dass demnächst mehr PS "Exclusivtitel" auf den PC kommen



Sony zahlt um eigene Exklusivspiele auf den PC zu bringen? Ich halte eine weitere Marktzersplitterung für wahrscheinlicher. Oder noch wahrscheinlicher, es ist ein langfristiger PR-Vertrag zwischen UE5-Engine und PS5.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. Juli 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Sony zahlt um eigene Exklusivspiele auf den PC zu bringen? Ich halte eine weitere Marktzersplitterung für wahrscheinlicher. Oder noch wahrscheinlicher, es ist ein langfristiger PR-Vertrag zwischen UE5-Engine und PS5.



Neusten Internet geschwätz nach soll Sony dabei auch Corona im Kopf haben da angeblich durch dem Corona immer mehr Konzerte ausfallen usw.....und möchte hier anscheinend das ganze mit Fornite aufziehend da die Konzerte dort sehr gut angekommen sind ...


----------

